# Desinfektion von Teichpflanzen



## tosa (27. Apr. 2016)

Hier ein sehr interessanter Beitrag zur Desinfektion von Teichpflanzen in Teichen mit Fischbesatz.

Der Aufwand ist denke ich sehr überschaubar, die Kostenlast auch....

http://fishcare.de/news/latest-news/desinfektion-von-pflanzen-fuer-den-koiteich.html

Rein vorsichtshalber falls der Link mal nicht gehen sollte:

1gramm Kaliumpermanganat auf 100l für 10 min und die Pflanzen dort hineinstellen


----------



## jolantha (27. Apr. 2016)

Torsten, 
auf die Idee Teichpflanzen zu desinfizieren bin ich mein Lebtag noch nicht gekommen. Ich habe schon des Öfteren hier aus dem Forum
von netten Usern Unterwasserpflanzen erhalten, und die bedenkenlos in meinen Teich gekippt. 
Es hat niemandem geschadet. Ich finde, in einem gesunden Teich, mit einem gesunden Fischbestand, ist das irgendwie ein bißchen
übertrieben .


----------



## tosa (27. Apr. 2016)

Liebe Anne,

Ich wünsche dir das dir dieses Glück erhalten bleibt, nur in sehr vielen Fällen geht es schief und von daher finde ich den Link eher hilfreich.

Und ganz ehrlich, was ist ein gesunder fischbestand? Da reicht schon die kleinste Verletzung an dem schuppenkleid, ein laichspiel etc. und es dreht sich ..... Da können die noch so gesund sein.


----------



## jolantha (27. Apr. 2016)

Torsten 


tosa schrieb:


> Da reicht schon die kleinste Verletzung an dem schuppenkleid, ein laichspiel etc. und es dreht sich


Da stimme ich Dir voll und ganz zu, aber dann liegt es ja nicht an den Pflanzen !! 
Wenn ich immer und überall nur noch desinfiziere, vernichte ich ja auch gleichzeitig die gesunden Bakkis, und somit auch das eigene Schutzsystem . 
Ich gehöre noch zu der Generation, in der Desinfektion weitgehenst unbekannt war, und wenn, dann nahm man Essigwasser


----------



## tosa (27. Apr. 2016)

Du musst ja nicht, war nur ein Hinweis wie es gehen würde....

Ah ja, also Entzündungen kommen von neuen, den Fischen unbekannten Keimen und Bakterien. Diese können von einem Fisch, von Wasserpflanzen aber auch seltener durch einen Vogel kommen.

Wasserpflanzen kommen üblicherweise aus Farmen mit stehendem, ungefilterten Wasser.

Wenn wir über schädliche Bakterien reden, dann reden wir über die unterschiedlichen Formen von aeromonas und pseudomonas, sog. Pfützenkeimen. Diese sind von Haus aus auf jedem Fisch und in jedem Teich. Die Fische haben sich damit arrangiert solange diese nicht die Oberhand gewinnen. Denn es gibt auch positive Bakterien im Teich die das Gleichgewicht halten. Durch eine Veränderung durch neue Fische, Pflanzen etc. kann es zu einer unerwünschten Veränderung dieses Gleichgewichts kommen, dieses Risiko sollte man minimieren. Von daher betrachte ich persönlich eine Desinfektion als sinnvoll, aber das muss jeder selbst entscheiden.

Hast du einmal das Gleichgewicht zerstört und ins negative verschoben führst du einen elendigen Kampf dagegen und dieser wird wahrscheinlich einhergehen mit vielen Verlusten und sehr viel Geld.

Das kpm kostet dagegen 6 Cent das Gramm!

Aber ich denke das ich diesbezüglich mal ein neues Thema aufmache und hier die Risiken, die Erscheinungsformen, die wundbilder und die behandlungsmöglichkeiten darstelle, sinnvolle Mittel und unsinnige beim Namen nenne.


----------



## Biotopfan (27. Apr. 2016)

Hallo, mit __ Aquarienpflanzen bin ich auch immer am hadern...hab auch schon diverse Versuche unternommen mit Alaun und Kaliumpermanganat..meine Anleitung spricht von 1Tl Alaun auf 1 Liter Wasser oder Kaliumpermanganat bis das wasser pink ist. Letzteres haben die Pflanzen damals nicht überlebt..Schuss in den Ofen :-(
Was mich aber nochmehr davon abhält ist das Sicherheitsdatenblatt, wonach beides nicht in die Kanaliasation darf...Also wohin mit dem Mist? Da wehrt sich mein Ökologisches Gewissen bis zum gehtnichtmehr..sorry...
Planarien sind ein furchtbares Schreckgespenst für Aquarianer, aber auch Mex. Kampfkrebse, __ Hydra und Libellenlarven (nicht einheimische ;-) ) Gegen Algen hilft das leider nix..aber die beiden folgenden töten auch Algen...nur ist die mindestdosierung die das tut nicht klar...nicht alle Pflanzen vertragen das.

Seitdem mach ich wieder Quarantäne mit Mineralwasser (2x im Abstand von 10 Tagen) gegen Aliens und will die ganze Zeit schonmal Wasserstoffperoxyd ausprobieren...Danklorix geht bei harten Pflanzen auch. und das zerfällt angeblich in Wasser und nochwas harmloses (Salz?)...
Dazu hätt ich auch Anleitungen für Aquarienpflanzen...

Dann gibt es noch die Möglichkeit Zitronensäure zu nehmen..das welches man zum Obst einkochen benutzt. Aber die Dosierung ist auch vage und müßte erst ermittelt werden.

Dashier war die Alaunaktion...
   

VG Monika


----------



## mitch (27. Apr. 2016)

Hallo,

KMNO4 ist ein recht gutes Mittel ==> http://gesund.org/info/kaliumpermanganat.htm

aber leider auch nicht mehr so einfach zu bekommen, früher war das Zeug in jedem guten Chemiekasten    zu finden, heutzutage gilt man fast schon als Ter...ist wenn man das Zeug kaufen will.


----------



## tosa (27. Apr. 2016)

Hi mitch,

Guck mal....

https://m.aponeo.de/02830622-kaliumpermanganat-loesung-1sr.html?a=1&src=ggl.pla

In meiner Apotheke kriege ich gegen Ausweis mehr als für die b..... Notwendig ist...


----------



## Biotopfan (27. Apr. 2016)

Hei, mir haben sie einen halben Teelöffel in eine Zippertüte gepackt..is aber schon eine Weile her..eigentlich reicht ja ein Kristall schon für das was ich vorhatte..von daher war es kein Problem mit der Menge...
VG Monika


----------



## misudapi (28. Apr. 2016)

Hallo, 
früher hatten wir KPM in der Medizin eingesetzt, z.B. bei Fußbädern gegen Haut- und Nagelpilz. Das Zeug wurde dann einfach in die Trönchenspüle gekippt. Da hat kein Hahn gekrächt.
Auch hatte mein Mann bis vor ein paar Jahren  immer etwas in den Tauben-Badewannen rein getan und anschließend damit die Gartenblumen gegossen. Diese haben das überlebt ! Jedesmal !
Ich denke es hängt von der Konzentration ab.
Gruß Susanne


----------



## Biotopfan (28. Apr. 2016)

Hei, naja, man will ja auch was damit bewirken...
Ich glaub bei dem Zeug steht und fällt es  mit der Dosierung. Wieviel ist nötig und wieviel ist möglich...
Wenn es in die Kanalisation kommt, kann es halt früher oder später Schaden anrichten.
Auch wenn es zu Braunstein kommt...
Nicht umsonst werden die Fische in den Flüssen unfruchtbar, weil sie über umwege Antibabypille bekommen :-( und in der Bakteriellen Abbaustufe können sie auch kein Alaun brauchen...Wenn jeder wahllos alles ins Klo schüttet, kommt auch ein Viel zusammen...Die Gewässergüte hat sich nur deswegen verbessert, weil die Leute eben nimmer alles entsorgen..nach dem Motto, "wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter"
VG Monika


----------



## troll20 (28. Apr. 2016)

Biotopfan schrieb:


> Nicht umsonst werden die Fische in den Flüssen unfruchtbar, weil sie über umwege Antibabypille bekommen


Also könnt ich auch ein paar Packungen im Teich versenken und meine Goldis müssen nicht jedes Jahr zu Köderfischen werden?


----------



## Biotopfan (28. Apr. 2016)

Hei..hier is Lesestoff, vielleicht kannste ja die Dosierung dadurch ableiten
https://www.google.de/webhp?sourcei...2&ie=UTF-8#q=Fische+unfruchtbar+Antibabypille
Vielleicht reicht es ja, wenn Deine Frau jeden Tag in den Teich pinkelt?
VG Monika


----------



## misudapi (30. Apr. 2016)

Hallo,


Biotopfan schrieb:


> Ich glaub bei dem Zeug steht und fällt es mit der Dosierung. Wieviel ist nötig und wieviel ist möglich...


ja das stimmt, aber leider ist die Farbbestimmung bei jeden anders. 
Unsere Dosierung hieß damals " leicht rosa", *nicht pink* und auch *nicht lila*. Sonst gabs 
Immerhin wurde das Zeug teilweis bei Fußpilz verwendet, der schon Löcher in der Haut reingefressen hatte.
Auch hatte mir damals eine uralte Patientin davon erzählt, das diese und ihre Geschwister  das Wässerchen bei Halzbräume (Diphterie) hatten gurgeln müssen. Sie war davon überzeugt das ihr diese Vorgehenweise das Leben gerettet hatte. Diese Frau wurde mit den Zeug Ur-Alt. 19tes Jahrhundert geboren.

So jung und naiv wie wir waren, hatte wir uns über keine Umweltvergiftung Gedanken gemacht, vorallen nicht wenn dir der Boss sagt wie du was zu tun hast. Das Leid der Menschen und das viele Lernen brachten einen auf andere Ideen.

Später, als es bei den Tauben in Einsatz kam, hatte wir auch noch nichts von negativen Nachrichten gehört und selber nicht beobachtet. Die Tauben badeten darin und tranken es. Ohne Leistungsminderung oder Unfruchtbarkeit. Das wäre meinen Mann bei seinen geheiligten Tauben sofort und in den Folgejahren aufgefallen. 
Aber auch mit ihn hatte ich die Diskussion über die Dosierung. Es ist schwierig wenn man es nach Auge ( Farbe) macht. Rosa?? oder doch schon Pink???  Pink und Lila ,da gibst Unterschiede??? mg-Wage?? So was ist mit einen Mann echt schwierig.
Das Wasser wurde auf meine Blumen gegossen (kein Wasser verschwenden bitte) und auch da sah man später keine Nachteile, sonst hätte es von mir was gegeben.

 Als wir in der Apotheke wie Verbrecher behandelt wurden, hatten wir gefragt warum? Die Antwort hatte zu diesem Zeitpunkt nichts mit Umweltvergiftung zu tun. Wir sind dann von KPM weg, da es noch andere Mittel gegen Federlinge gibt. Bzw sind wir ganz von solchen Mitteln weg, wenn die Tiere nichts haben.

Aber ich denke das jedes Desinfektionmittel bei zuviel Schaden anrichtet wenn es wahrlos und auch nur zu Vorsorge eingesetzt wird. 
Ich finde Quarantäne und sich vorher informieren besser.
Die Kombination von viele Chemischen Dingen im Wasser macht vieles kaput. Nur etwas KPM  schade vielleicht nicht, aber wenn noch die Antibabypille dazu kommt, oder noch ein drittes viertes Element  

Übrigens ist KPM aus den Kliniken verschwunden weil die Leute immer braune Haut danach hatte und fast jeder dann wußte, was für ein Problemchen diese Person auch noch hatte. Zudem kamen dann nicht färbende Fußpilzmittel auf den Markt. Schnell war es dann verschwunden.

Gruß Susanne


----------



## Lion (30. Apr. 2016)

Torsten,
ich finde Deinen Beitrag sehr wichtig, denn bei jedem neuen Teil, welches ich in meinem
Teich einbringen möchte, habe ich bedenken. Besser meue Pflanzen oder neue Fische
vorher in einem Desinfektionsbad korrekt unterzubringen, als den ganzen Bestand zu gefährden.
Danke für den guten Tipp.
 Léon


----------



## Tottoabs (30. Apr. 2016)

Generationen von Teichbesitzer haben Pflanzen ohne weitere Probleme mit einander getauscht.


----------



## tosa (30. Apr. 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Generationen von Teichbesitzer haben Pflanzen ohne weitere Probleme mit einander getauscht.



Hallo Thorsten,

bei Koi haben wir dank der super Züchter und Händler inzwischen echt hammerharte Resistenzlagen. In Japan werden teilweise säckeweise Chemikalien in die Mudponds versenkt, von daher sollte man inzwischen etwas nachdenklicher werden. Da ich das japanische Verhalten leider nicht ändern kann, so kann ich nur das ändern was ich selber beeinflussen kann.

Es muss ja auch keiner machen, aber für die, die es machen wollen denke ich mal ist es ein super Tipp.

Hier wird keiner gezwungen oder versucht überzeugt zu werden....


----------



## Biotopfan (30. Apr. 2016)

Da ich garkeine Fische habe, werd ich auch für den Teich nix desinfizieren...
Halt...vor Juni tauchen die __ Moderlieschen ja nicht auf..bin gespannt ;-)
Aber vor Algen hab ich Respekt..sie verschinden zwar schnell wieder, aber trotzdem wird mir immer ganz flau im Magen, wenn ein Herd versucht sich auszubreiten...
Im Aquarium is es wieder anders..da meide ich die Pest, vor allem Planarien...
VG Monika


----------



## troll20 (30. Apr. 2016)

Algen sind doch so schöne Nährstoffverwerter und es gibt so viele Arten. Und bei dem ganzen grün sorgen so auch noch für ein Gleichgewicht und bieten soviel kleinen Tieren Nahrung und versteck, verstehe nicht was ihr gegen sie habt.
Bekämpft die Ursachen und ihr seid sie los.


----------



## Tottoabs (1. Mai 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> bei Koi haben wir dank der super Züchter und Händler inzwischen echt hammerharte Resistenzlagen. In Japan werden teilweise säckeweise Chemikalien in die Mudponds versenkt, von daher sollte man inzwischen etwas nachdenklicher werden.


So, mag es sein. 
Der normale Teichbesitzer brauch aber keine solche Klimmzüge. Der Besitzer eines Koi-Pool mit hochwertigen Koi kann da ja aufgrund der möglichen Einschleppung da solcherart Klimmzüge machen. Möglicherweise auch ein Glassdach drüber, damit keine Ente landet und eine Luftfilteranlage damit keine der in der Luft schwebenden Sporen da noch dran kommt. 
Vielleicht ist es auch so, das man Pflanzen aus einem Koi-Pool etwas vorsichtiger behandeln sollte und  nicht einfach so in einen anderen stecken sollte......mag sein.


----------



## tosa (1. Mai 2016)

Ich merke schon das Thema interessiert hier keinen, stattdessen das immer wieder gern gesehene störfeuer, da stellt sich für mich immer die Frage ob es beratungsresistenz ist, oder einfach nur gegen mich geht, von daher halte ich mich dann einfach mit solchen Informationen zurück!

Mindestens 3x habe ich geschrieben das es keiner nutzen muss, bei einigen habe ich echt das Gefühl das sie nichts hinzulernen wollen!

Und das hat nichts mit hochwertigen Koi zu tun, sondern wir reden hier bei allen Fischen von Lebewesen, oder?


----------



## Tottoabs (1. Mai 2016)

Torsten, das geht in keinster weise gegen dich. Ist nur so das ein Hobby-Gartenteich etwas anderes ist als ein Koi Becken. Wenn du schreibst : 


tosa schrieb:


> Ich wünsche dir das dir dieses Glück erhalten bleibt, nur in *sehr vielen* Fällen geht es schief und von daher finde ich den Link eher hilfreich.


 dann frage ich mich ...*sehr viele Fälle*...das ist für mich Angst mache und ich versuche so etwas in einem für mich realistischem Bild da zu stellen. *Ich Kenne keinen Fall.*
Ich kenne *viele* die Pflanzen getauscht haben. Ich kenne *viel* die Pflanzen gekauft haben. Ich weiß von keinem der die Pflanzen für den Teich einer Desinfektion unterzogen hat. Deshalb ist nirgens meines Wissens ein Fisch krank geworden.


----------



## troll20 (1. Mai 2016)

Thorsten das geht gewiss weder gegen dich oder dein Wissen.
Nur prallen hier zwei Welten auf einander. Zum einen die super Koihalter mit am besten sterilen Anlagen und dann die Hobby-Gartenteich- Besitzer. Welche nicht die Hochzuchten  sondern einfach nur bunte Fische wollen. Das solch Japan Goi mit allem möglichen Zeugs behandelt wurden und es dadurch entsprechende Resistenzen gibt ist sehr traurig, besonders für die Tiere. Das man dadurch zu extrem Haltung gezwungen wird dient nur dem Verkäufer aber keines Wegs dem Tier. Von daher vertrete ich wie viele andere,  den Grundsatz lieber einen Eurokoi, dafür aber einen nicht so empfindliches und überzüchtetes Tier. Den ich muss nicht diese Art der Tierzucht auch noch unterstützen.


----------



## tosa (1. Mai 2016)

Hmmmm, da habe ich dann andere Informationen, und ich kenne sehr viele teichbesitzer, die Waage ist bei 50:50, von daher was ist es für ein Aufwand 1gr kpm auf 100l für 10min um sicher zu sein? Ich finde den Aufwand finanziell wie zeitlich sehr überschaubar und ich schließe damit ein Risiko aus. Wenn es mal schief geht heißt es dann: ...warum habe ich es nicht gemacht...! 

Von daher hatte ich ja auch angemerkt für denjenigen den es interessiert, wenn es dich nicht interessiert musst du auch nichts schreiben, oder?


----------



## tosa (1. Mai 2016)

Lieber René,

Es betrifft ja nicht nur die Japaner, auch die Eurokoi sofern sie nicht aus privatzucht kommen. Dazu kommt die Benutzung der breitbandmittel

Z.b. Dieses und viele andere....

http://www.aquaristik-zentrum.at/shop/de/sera-koi-baktotabs-bakterielle-infektion-1-350-tabletten

Genauso betrifft es auch Goldfische, warum ein Risiko gehen wenn der Weg so einfach ist....?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Mai 2016)

Hi,

dieser Hygienehype geht einem so langsam auf den Keks.

Jetzt sollten am besten auch noch die neuen Teichpflanzen "entkeimt" werden bevor sie in den Teich kommen (in den Aquarienforen wird heute auch immer mehr danach gefragt wie man Wurzeln, Pflanzen, Sand, Kies, Steine, ja sogar das Frostfutter am besten behandeln muß damit ja nix inbekanntes eingschleppt werden kann - und dann packen die Leute aber anschließend wieder mit ihren von Millionen Bakterien besetzten Händen ins Wasser)
Es wird echt Zeit das die aggressive Werbung für Sakrotan und Co., wo den Leuten panische Angst vor jeden, selbst dem harmlosesten Bakterium eingehaucht wird, verboten wird

Übrigens: sämtliche bekannten Resistenzen (z.B. wie die Antibiotikaressistenz vieler Krankheitserreger) gehen fast immer auf einen übertriebenen oder profilaktischen Gebrauch von "Desinfektionsmitteln" zurück. Einmal net die genaue Dosis eingehalten und schon können ein paar überlebende Bakterien/Erreger überleben und sich anschließend ohne Konkurenz rasant vermehren und noch mehr Schäden als die ursprünglich mal bekämpften Bakterien-/Erregerstämme hervorrufen

MfG Frank


----------



## troll20 (1. Mai 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> wenn es dich nicht interessiert musst du auch nichts schreiben, oder?


Doch gerade und das ist ja das gute an so einem Forum. Den hier kann man alle Seiten besprechen und ausdiskutieren.  So das sich jeder seine eigene Meinung bilden kann und muss. 
Und auch ich kenne Koihalter die ihre Tiere so behandeln wie du es vorschlägst und ich bin auch deswegen mit diesen Tieren 1000de km zu Koidoc gefahren. 
Ich für meinen Teil hätte die Tiere eher erlöst, da sich gezeigt hat das sie überzüchtet und damit nicht mehr in der Natur überlebensfähig sind. Vor allen wenn man die Löcher in 5€ Münzen Größe gesehen und man schon fast durch das Tier hindurch schauen konnte.


----------



## wander-falke (1. Mai 2016)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> dieser Hygienehype geht einem langsam auf den Keks



Ich schlage daher vor, das Forum in "Hobby-Gartenteich-Hygiene und Desinfektions-Forum" umzubenennen...........


----------



## troll20 (1. Mai 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> warum ein Risiko gehen wenn der Weg so einfach ist....?


Genau darum, denn der einfache Weg hat sich in der Natur in der wir die Fische halten wollen noch nie durchgesetzt.


----------



## troll20 (1. Mai 2016)

Und nur noch mal zur Verdeutlichung ich lese gerne diese Erfahrungen und bin froh das es Leute gibt wie du oder Mandy , die diese Erfahrungen auch teilen. Den sie zeigen am besten das es so dauerhaft nicht der richtige Weg sein kann.
Aber sie bieten auch Lösungen, wenn doch mal was schief gegangen ist.


----------



## Biotopfan (1. Mai 2016)

Hei, ich kann das durchaus nachvollziehen.
Ok..Aquarium...
Ich habe viele Arten Garnelen..unter anderm um mal 3 Gruppen zu  nennen...
Hochzuchtpintos/SCR/ Kardinalsgarnelen die sind sehr empfindlich. In die Becken greife ich nur morgends hinein, wenn ich noch nirgends anders mit den Fingern drin war...Es geht hier nicht um Bakterien allgemein, sondern um fremde allerwelts Garnelenkeime von andern Garnelen. Die müssen keine pathogenen Keime sein, sondern einfach nur Keime...Das ist ähnlich wie wenn ein Deutscher in ein unbekanntes Amanzonasgebiet geht und einen unentdeckten Stamm Amazonasureinwohner antrifft..die können an den mitgebrachten Bakterien sterben. Dadurch das ich die Hände aber nicht desinfiziere, können die Garnelen sich an die allgemeinen Keime langsam über Monate anpassen, so das sie gegen die Keime die im Fischkeller herrschen quasi geimpft werden.
Bei Fischen gibt es das gleiche Phänomen und wird undifferenziertes Fischsterben genannt
* defekter Link entfernt *
Daran sterben die meisten Aquarienfische und der Altbesatz, wenn man diverse Wasserwechselregeln bei Neubesatz nicht beachtet bzw., was noch besser ist, die Quarantäne einhält.
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
Als 2. Kategorie...
Oldshool Bienengarnelen..keine Hochzuchten sondern die Rote Urbiene, die seit vielen Jahren in Gesellschaftsbecken und normalen Aquarien, ohne Soil, Schnickschnack und Hygienemaßnahmen gut überlebt...
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
3. Kategorie...
Neocaridina in allen Farbschlägen...quasi unkaputtbar, wenn man keine groben Schnitzer macht...
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
Was die alle nicht vertragen sind Planarien..Das ist ihr Todesurteil. Allein deswegen ist es schon geboten, Wasserpflanzen nicht blauäugig ins Becken zu werfen

Sorry für den Ausflug in die Aquaristik, aber ich kann es schon nachvollziehen, das man für seine Geliebten Tiere Kopfstand macht. Das es nicht für alle Teiche notwendig ist, ist auch klar...
Deswegen braucht ihr nicht streiten..es macht eh jeder was er will, und das ist auch gut so...
VG Monika


----------



## tosa (1. Mai 2016)

Ich schreibe nichts mehr dazu! Das Thema kann dann geschlossen werden!


----------



## tosa (1. Mai 2016)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Übrigens: sämtliche bekannten Resistenzen (z.B. wie die Antibiotikaressistenz vieler Krankheitserreger) gehen fast immer auf einen übertriebenen oder profilaktischen Gebrauch von "Desinfektionsmitteln" zurück



Hallo Frank,

eigentlich wollte ich nichts mehr schreiben, aber leider ist dieser Satz so falsch wie es nur geht.

Antibiotikaresistenzen haben absolut nicht mit Desinfektionsmitteln zu tun, sondern von einer falschen Dosierung, Mehrfachantibiotika, oder einem unsachgemässen Einsatz von Antibiotika.

Wo ich dir recht gebe ist, das einige Desinfektionsmittel heute keinen Erfolg mehr bei den Bakterien haben, aber das sollten dann lieber mal die entsprechenden Forscher, Ärzte etc. prüfen, denn sehr viele alte Desinfektionsmittel wurden wegen evtl. Nachteile nicht mehr eingesetzt.

Ich hoffe das es so jetzt richtig hier steht!

Und jetzt kann das Thema geschlossen werden!


----------



## koiteich1 (2. Mai 2016)

Ich finde es schade das so ein Thema dann so zerschossen wird.
Ich habe Die älteren Berichte von Torsten gelesen wo er bakterielle Probleme mit den Koi hatte.
Muss sagen die waren sehr hilfreich.
weil es eben jeden treffen kann egal ob reiner Koiteich oder gemischter Gartenteich.
Wie die Bakterien da jetzt rein kommen,da gibt es viele Möglichkeiten.
Auch ich hatte mir mal was in meinem alten Teich eingefangen durch die Pflanzen die ich von einem Bekannten hatte.
Ist mir vorher nie passiert.
Ebenfalls hat es im Teich mal gekracht als ich Koi ohne Quarantäne eingesetzt habe.
ist mir vorher auch nie passiert.
Aber irgendwann ist es das erste mal und dann schaut man dumm aus der Wäsche.
Was ich da für ein Spruch losgelassen habe könnt ihr euch auch denken:
"Hatte ich doch schon immer so gemacht und nie ist was passiert"
Ich habe erlich schon genug Misst gemacht weil ich es nicht anders wussste.

Seit dem Hatte ich die Pflanzen auch mit KPM gereinigt und die Koi in Quarantäne gesetzt.
Was aber auch keine 100% tige Sicherheit gibt.Ein Restrisiko bleibt immer
Mittlerweile habe ich einen reinen Koiteich mit steilen Wänden und keine Planzen mehr.
Ich weis das gefällt auch nicht jedem aber ich wollte es so.

Torsten hat oder meint es nur gut mit seinen Beiträgen und ich hoffe das er auch weiterhin solche Tipps gibt
zumindest für die die sich dafür interessieren.
Wen das nicht interessiert der kann es ja lesen und sich seinen Teil denken.
Es wurde ja auch weiter oben schon geschrieben:
Es wird keiner dazu gezwungen dies so zu machen es soll nur eine Anregung sein um vielleicht einiges zu verhindern.


----------



## troll20 (2. Mai 2016)

koiteich1 schrieb:


> Torsten hat oder meint es nur gut mit seinen Beiträgen und ich hoffe das er auch weiterhin solche Tipps gibt
> zumindest für die die sich dafür interessieren.


----------

